
WICG spec: virtual-scroller (virtualized scrolling for the web) - rajnathani
https://github.com/WICG/virtual-scroller/blob/master/README.md
======
rajnathani
As per Chrome Platform Status [1], this is currently in development.

[1]
[https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5673195159945216](https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5673195159945216)

